# Segmented Majestic Concept



## Sirfishalot (Apr 8, 2015)

Here is a sketch created on the iPad using the Paper53 app for a pen I'm making for a customer.
It will be on a Majestic kit in dyed red & black Buckeye Burl with aluminum, pearl acrylic, African Blackwood and Redheart. I'll also post some pics as I'm in the process. Enjoy!

JayT

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Patrude (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks like an interesting plan. Anxious to see the finished product. Good luck with it


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 8, 2015)

Like the app....will have to look for it! Pen looks great!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool idea !


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 9, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.

Les


----------



## Sirfishalot (Apr 13, 2015)

Had a couple mishaps with some of the pieces of aluminum using CA glue so I switched to epoxy with better results. So far things seem to be holding together during first stages of turning.

JayT

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Patrude (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow that's impressive


----------



## Sirfishalot (Apr 15, 2015)

Hey guys,
I didn't think at first that the spot in the second pic was a void but turns out it is. I'm debating what I should use to fill it. Would a clear epoxy work and not discolor or yellow over time or should I fill with dyed black epoxy? 
Or perhaps clear casting resin? The final finish will be a medium CA.





 Thanks,
JayT


----------



## vsauder (Apr 21, 2015)

I like the combination of materials. What is your method for adding aluminum trim? Do you just cut a washer sized piece from a Coke can and smash/glue in place?


----------



## Sirfishalot (Apr 21, 2015)

Vernon,
I used aluminum flashing material from rolled sheet at Home Depot, sanded first and then epoxied to the wood with clamps. Can use CA glue but it doesn't seem as stable.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks like you will have a great looking pen when u finish it . As for the void, u could use aluminum shavings and CA or just medium CA . I personally like the looks of natural voids but not everyone does.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2015)

How about fire burnt wood. I used it from my fire pit for my jigsaw puzzle pen..
Look at my 3rd post....
http://woodbarter.com/threads/puzzle-inlay-pen.20969


----------



## kazuma78 (Apr 22, 2015)

I kind of like the voids too as long as they dont show through to the brass. I always just keep CA coating until they are filled. Sometimes its hard to tell how much of a void they really are once you get the layers on. If it goes through to the brass I will fill with something. Either crushed stone or dust from the sanding of it. The sanding dust blends right in and just looks like part of the blank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you planning a CA finish on it? If so what I'd do is fill the void with medium to thick CA and then turn it back to the level of the pen, You'll still see the depth of the void but it'll be smooth in the hand. It doesn't look like it goes to the brass tube so I wouldn't add any filler. There is already a lot going on with that pen and in my opinion filler would just add something else and I think it stands out on it's own right now with all the layered details.


----------



## Sirfishalot (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. The void mostly got turned away and I had filled it with med thick CA. I had almost everything finished, but made the critical rookie error of not fully trimming the end of one side all the way to the tube. You can guess what happened as I tried to press end cap into place, yeah there went my CA finish and the small section of Redheart at the end. 
Tried to fill the split with some CA, run some polish over it and buff it out, but the original finsh down from the area also had a crack in it and the polish leached down through it to the wood. 
By now I was disgusted and glued up a new blank, but would have had to order a new tube also. So I decided to try turning a new end segment, part off the flawed area an then glue up the new piece and finish it seperately .

Wish me luck. I'm ordering the new tube just in case.
JayT

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sirfishalot (May 19, 2015)

Finally finished this segmented pen for my first customer. I started to make a case for it, but thought the client might not want to cover it up so I made a matching desk stand/holder instead. I had turned another bottom section of the pen because of the earlier mentioned mishap, but. that section from another part of the blank turned out to be much more reddish than the cap section so I just decided to use the repaired section with the minor flaw.
I thought it turned out pretty nice. The Majestic is a pretty large size pen and the only thing I don't care for that much is that it is not postable. The whole process of making it was fun and educational. It was a little more time consuming than I thought, but I think the client will be pleased. Thanks for looking/commenting.

JayT

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## kazuma78 (May 19, 2015)

I really love the way that turned out. That is a beautiful pen and your skills are incerdibly impressive for the short amount of time you have been turning. Thats definitely a pen id be proud to own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

